
Seth Lloyd (MIT) Quantum Machine Learning (2017 Winter Graduate School) - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCoSh1h28ieLJRPn7_XoR-Inx80ookpBa
======
seycombi
There is not much info at
[https://www.cfa.harvard.edu/itamp/WinterSchool2017.html](https://www.cfa.harvard.edu/itamp/WinterSchool2017.html)

Quick info gathering for the other videos in the youtube list

Paola Cappellaro (MIT) Introduction to Circuit QED

Steve Girvin (Yale) Introduction to Circuit QED

Wolfgang Lechner (Innsbruck) Adiabatic Quantum Computing

Seth Lloyd (MIT) Quantum Machine Learning

Misha Lukin (Harvard) Three Lectures on Quantum

Science with Atoms and Atom-like Systems

Chris Monroe (JQI - UMD) Atomic Qubit Control

Matthias Troyer (Microsoft) The Quantum Future of Computation

Susanne Yelin (UConn & Harvard) Photonic Quantum Information with Dipolar
many-body Systems

